# Corys and Sev?



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Would corys be ok with a severum? 

I have a 55 gallon that currently has 3 Boesemani Rainbowfish and a chocolate pleco. I recently lost my severum and would like to get another. I was thinking of rehoming the pleco (as he will get quite large) and maybe get some corys for the bottom. Maybe a larger species like Sterbai or Brochis Splendens. The sev would be a young one maybe 2-1/2 to 3". 

Would that work?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, dependent on the temperment of the individual fish. Sevs mid, Cories bottom.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool! How many would be ok without overstocking? Here's what I have in mind for the tank:

1 green severum
3 boesemani
5-6 black skirt tetras
3-4?? corys

Does this look ok?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i think that would be good if u added more corys! get like 6 atleast i think that would be fine


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep a mixture of sterbais and peppered corys along with my two gold sevs, and they have never bothered the corys. They don't seem to pay much attention to bottom dwellers.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

OH YAY! I raised 3 green sevs in a 30 gal along with 4 cories and they always got along fine. Even now, the severums are going on 5" or so and they dont give any grief to anyone else in the tank. they bicker amongst themselves but dont pay any attention to the cories they were with, or the gouramis pleco shark or tiger barbs with em now.

as was said depends on the personalities but I've had good luck thus far.

OH OH Id get 6 false julii and umm... wow thats a tough one.... 6 peppered cories. huzzah


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

beetlebz said:


> OH OH Id get 6 false julii and umm... wow thats a tough one.... 6 peppered cories. huzzah


The false julii would be _Corydoras trilineatus_.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah what he said, i can never remember how to spell trilineatus


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that they would do just fine. Get a minimum of 6 of the one species for them to be most active, happy and fun to watch.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yay! That sounds like a plan. 

What temp do they prefer? My tank is usually around 79-80°F. Is that ok?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

jeaninel said:


> Yay! That sounds like a plan.
> 
> What temp do they prefer? My tank is usually around 79-80°F. Is that ok?


I keep mind around 75 but as long as you acclimatise them I don't see a problem.

I don't think the higher temperature you keep your fish at is necessary with the list of fish you mentioned. You may be just as well to bring the temp of your tank down a few degrees slowly. Higher temperatures reduce oxygen content in the water which isn't a problem as long as you have enough movement in your water from the filter etc, but it's something to bear in mind.


----------

